# Size of Winch for my Sportsman



## RJF (Feb 12, 2002)

I want to add a winch to my 500 HO Polaris Sportsman. All I'm after is help in getting unstuck. I'm usually alone, and don't want to wrestle the heavy machine out of the snow. I see a 1,500 pound Polaris model for about $300. Enough power?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

TSC had a 2000 lb model for 50 bucks on their black Friday sale.


----------



## williambeaver (Nov 9, 2012)

Im guessing the polaris winch is actually a warn winch? Anyway, it will work but its bare minimum when you consider that the weight of your quad could almost double in some stuck situations. If you can afford it and winch often, go for a 2500 lb winch.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Bigger is always better........just like a trolling motor. Have a 3000lb SuperWinch on my Grizzly and couldn't be happier....


----------



## snowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 3000lb viper on my 750 king quad and it works well has all the power u will need 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I have the 2500 Xt on my 550 grizzly. Looks cool. Have never used it.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Look at the Viper winches, they are as good or better than Warn about half the cost.. I have a 4500 Viper on my Teryx.. motoalliance.com


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a 3500# winch on my Rhino. But after seven years at deer camp I can't seem to get it stuck yet to use the winch.


----------

